# Demontage mighty mouse,



## Pharmacos (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis occupé à démonter ma mighty mouse pour nettoyer la bouboule !

Je suis à l'étape ou il faut dévisser le support de la bouboule.

Je me sers de ce site : http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de la taille du cruciforme .... que je puisse aller l'acheter 

Merci,
Pharmacos


----------



## F118I4 (30 Octobre 2008)

J' ai déjà fait le démontage par contre la première étape du tuto est la plus délicate donc je te conseillerai pour la 1ière étape de pas forcer comme une brute pour ne pas casser les petits picos (petit pique blanc).
Pour le tournevis j' avais un tête plate de 3 millimètres de large mais il était bien rogné  donc il faut plutôt compter sur 2.5 voir 2 millimètres (se sont des valeurs à proximatives puisque j' ai utilisé un tête plate au lieu d' un cruciforme).


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon je viens d'utiliser un philips taille 0 

Le seul soucis.... c'est que je viens de tout remonter.... et que le scroll ne fonctionne plus !! 

La boule tourne très bien... mais ça ne scroll plus 

Si quelqu'un à une idée


----------



## Dramis (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour la nettoyer au lieu de la démonter j'utilise un peu d'alcool a 90 sur la boule ensuite je la fait tourner la boule sur une feuille de papier normal en appuyant un peu dessus, ça nettoie assez bien.


----------



## tora (1 Novembre 2008)

Je déconseille également le démontage de la Mighty Mouse, sauf si on aime se donner des sueurs froides. 

J'ai essayé diverses solutions pour résoudre les problèmes d'encrassement, et la plus efficace que j'ai trouvée consiste à mettre quelques gouttes d'alcool isopropylique sur une tête de coton tige et d'en frictionner la boule en prenant soin de la faire tourner dans tous les sens. 

Il suffit ensuite de regarder la couleur du coton tige pour voir à quel point cette méthode est efficace !

L'encrassement étant un problème récurrent avec la MM, je ne saurais trop recommander d'avoir toujours un flacon d'alcool isopropylique et une boite de cotons tiges à portée de la main. La Mighty Mouse devrait d'ailleurs être livrée avec ce kit de nettoyage.

L'autre solution - préventive - consiste à toujours avoir les mains propres et à éviter de surfer sur MacG en mangeant sa pizza. Mais bon...


----------



## dapi (4 Juin 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Pour la nettoyer au lieu de la démonter j'utilise un peu d'alcool a 90 sur la boule ensuite je la fait tourner la boule sur une feuille de papier normal en appuyant un peu dessus, ça nettoie assez bien.


Jusqu'à présent j'utilisait l'alcool à 90°, mais pour finir ça ne marche plus, (sauf peut'être à le faire tous les jours), donc je me suis résolu à la démonter. J'ai utilisé la méthode décrite plus haut, celle-ci fonctionne très bien, il faut juste l'appliquer délicatement dans le calme et en prenant son temps, alors on ne casse rien. Pour le décollage de la bague j'ai utilisé délicatement un cutter.
J'ai retrouvé une Mighty Mouse fonctionnelle comme au premier jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Note pour les utilisateurs d'alcool : il est normal qu'à terme ça ne fonctionne plus, l'usage d'alcool faisant perdre, à la longue, sa souplesse au revêtement caoutchouteux de la boule, qui finit par perdre quasiment toute adhérence. En ce qui me concerne, pour le nettoyage des miennes (deux de mes trois Mac en utilisent une), j'imbibe un chiffon de produit vitres dégraissant sans alcool, et frottes la boule dessus (souris à l'envers). Une séance tous les deux à quatre mois par souris me suffit pour qu'elles restent opérationnelles (bon, j'évite aussi, tant que faire se peut, de les utiliser avec les mains grasses).


----------



## Mac Flo (12 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de terminer, avec un couteau (pointu sans dent) de la concentration (beaucoup) et de la patience j'ai réussi à nettoyer le cur de cette satanée souris.
 rien cassé rien perdu . Plus qu'à recoller la grande bague

Je voulais rajouter un petit truc:
Sans faire d'humour noir
Maladroits, malvoyants, hyperactifs, Parkinson, laissez tomber.

Sur ce :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note pour les utilisateurs d'alcool : il est normal qu'à terme ça ne fonctionne plus, l'usage d'alcool faisant perdre, à la longue, sa souplesse au revêtement caoutchouteux de la boule, qui finit par perdre quasiment toute adhérence. En ce qui me concerne, pour le nettoyage des miennes (deux de mes trois Mac en utilisent une), j'imbibe un chiffon de produit vitres dégraissant sans alcool, et frottes la boule dessus (souris à l'envers). Une séance tous les deux à quatre mois par souris me suffit pour qu'elles restent opérationnelles (bon, j'évite aussi, tant que faire se peut, de les utiliser avec les mains grasses).



En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise une simple feuille de papier sur laquelle je fais rouler cette satanée bille.

Mais j'essaie aussi d'éviter de l'utiliser avec les mains grasses.


----------



## philippeimac (15 Septembre 2009)

Quand je pense que la mighty mouse avait été lancée avec fanfare par Apple et qu'on s'aperçoit que ses couillons ont juste inventer la souris optique avec boule!!!!!

La souris optique a en effet supplanté la bonne vieille souris mécanique car cette dernière s'encrassait et il fallait la nettoyer régulierement en ouvrant un trappe qui liberait la bouboule.

Apple fait donc très fort: non seulement il nous colle une boule avec un mécanisme qui libère les 4 minuscules galets mais en plus au lieu de rendre sa souris démontable il la colle 

J'ai donc dû décoller la rondelle démonter tout le mécanisme, tout nettoyer et tout remonter pour m'apercevoir au final que j'ai galet de foutu et qu'une direction de scroll ne reviendra jamais plus.

J'ai mis cette mighty merde dans un coin et pour 7 j'ai branché une minable souris chinoiseet du coup j'ai une molette et 2 boutons.

Merci Apple pour parfois vraiment nous prendre pour des cons


----------



## iLooo (12 Décembre 2010)

Attention quand même à toutes les méthodes de nettoyage par roulage, alcool et autres feuilles de papier indiquées plus haut: à force de nettoyer ma MM j'ai fini par coincer le bouton central (la boule) en position enfoncée, si bien qu'il n'y avait plus de clic ni gauche ni droit mais seulement central.

Après avoir tout démonté suivant le tuto indiqué, et étant même allé plus loin en décollant le capteur au dos de la boule, j'ai à peu près réussi à tout remonter dans le bon ordre et ma MM marche pour moi aussi comme au premier jour. Hors-mis quelques traces de glue toutes moches à l'extérieur sur les côtés, on ne peut pas être adroit partout... :rose:

Donc bref, allez-y molo en "nettoyant" la boule!


----------



## pecege (9 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous, je craignais que ma vieille souris soit défectueuse....et elle remarche à nouveau parfaitement! Merci à toutes et tous!

PCG


----------



## ï£¿ BenLem (28 Août 2012)

Donc, en conclusion :

 Nettoyer sa boule avec du dégraissant est une bonne chose, attention tout de même a ne pas     en abuser !

 Si le scroll bloque complètement, démontez votre Mighty Mouse et suivez des instructions de nettoyage complet (en faisant trèèèèèès attention)


NB : essayez d'utiliser le moins possible le scroll avec les doigts sales  ! Cela vous évitera certainement de nombreuses heures de nettoyage en +


----------

